# Seeking group to join in DFW area



## HungryOgre (Aug 4, 2005)

I recently moved to the DFW area from Alaska and am trying to find a gaming group to join.  D&D would be cool, but I'll play anything.  My E-mail is Skyrun4040@aol.com , AIM: Skyrun4040


----------

